# Silky ringneck dove



## PeachesthePigeonDove (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm looking into buying a silky ringneck dove (preferably white) and I have lots of questions. First, which is better, a female or male dove? Second, I was wondering if this is a reputable source and if their doves come already tamed. http://www.strombergschickens.com/product/White-Silky-Ringneck-Dove/Ring-Neck-Doves
Third, can you recommend any breeders who ship and preferably already have tamed their doves? Don't say bird show, please, because I have never seen a bird show come to my small city and I doubt they ever will. *roll eyes* Finally, is it true that silky doves are easier to tame? Thanks in advance and I'm sorry for asking so many questions


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is not really a well informed reply, but here I go!

I believe that Strombergs obtains many of their birds from outside sources. Thus, they would have no way of knowing how tame or not the dove may be. 

As to a male or female, that's a tough one. A female would probably be more calm and quiet where a male would be more vocal and more assertive.

Silky doves probably are somewhat easier to tame as they cannot fly well due to the barbules of their feathers.

Check out this thread here on Pigeon-Talk. The member has silky ringnecks for sale: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/rescue-silky-dove-82961.html

Terry


----------



## PeachesthePigeonDove (Apr 11, 2016)

Alright, thanks so much. I'll check out the link, but I'm worried because I live in SoCal and the rescue dove comes from Georgia; as a last resort I could try buying a Stromberg's one and tame it myself. Does anyone know where Stromberg's ships from? They charge a ridiculous price for shipping  I live in an area where my neighbors are already used to the cooing of my doves, so that's good.  Also, if I do get a female, if she bonds to me, she will lay infertile eggs, is that correct?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please call me. 949-584-6696 . I am in So Cal and have one silky dove that is looking for a home. All my birds are rescues .. I don't breed them.

Terry


----------

